# Getting Into the University of Queensland



## ashleigh (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey,

My niece is planning on doing either a Bachelor of Biomedical Science or Bachelor of Science at UQ. What I want to know is, how tough are UQ grading their applicants? Do her marks need to be way above the minimum cut-off mark stated in the undergraduate prospectus in order to be granted entry? P.S Her OP is 6, which converts to a rank of about 89. Biomedical science needs a min OP of 7 (with rank 87), and Bachelor of Science needs an OP of 11 (with rank 77). 

Thanks, any answers would be appreciated


----------

